# jumping & puppy joints



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie is our 9 1/2-month-old standard poodle. In the past few weeks, she has started jumping on and off our bed. Jumping up doesn't seem as though it is a problem, but I worry about jumping down - the bed is about 2 1/2 ft high and she lands (and slides across) a hardwood floor.

I try to prevent her from jumping down, but am not always fast enough. Will jumping off the bed a few times a day cause damage to her joints? If so, we'll increase our vigilance and not allow her to jump down at all.

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think if anything caused damage, it would be the slipping on the floor when she lands. I have arranged rugs with a non-slip underlay or backing in strategic positions on my wooden floors so that the dogs have good traction for taking off and landing - perhaps you could try something similar?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I faced a similiar issue with Swizzle. The vet told me to keep jumping to a min. in the first year but Swizzle started jumping up on the sofa, jumping all the time - he is just a jumping bean. I asked the vet about it and she said when you can prevent the jumping but don't go crazy over it. Keep doing what you are doing. I also give Swizzle trachea which is good for the joints.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

fjm said:


> I think if anything caused damage, it would be the slipping on the floor when she lands. I have arranged rugs with a non-slip underlay or backing in strategic positions on my wooden floors so that the dogs have good traction for taking off and landing - perhaps you could try something similar?


Thanks - we have an unused area rug (and I think some non-slip rug padding) that we can put on the floor next to the bed. 



CT Girl said:


> I faced a similiar issue with Swizzle. The vet told me to keep jumping to a min. in the first year but Swizzle started jumping up on the sofa, jumping all the time - he is just a jumping bean. I asked the vet about it and she said when you can prevent the jumping but don't go crazy over it. Keep doing what you are doing. I also give Swizzle trachea which is good for the joints.


Jumping off the sofa isn't so worrisome as it's much lower than the bed and she lands on an area rug / pad. Trachea, eh. I'll have to look for that at our local pet stores. Anything special I should look for? Obviously, USA / Canada source. Beef? Lamb?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My breeder told me not to encourage jumping before full maturity, but that airborn was to be expected in her poodles. As long as you aren't encouraging jumping before full joint development, I think it is fine to allow her to do it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Since my dog is a toy the height differencial bed/standard v. sofa/toy it is probably not all that different. He also will jump up and down to see what is on the counter and his head gets over counter height. I get beef trachea but lamb would probably be fine. I don't buy anything from China for Swizzle. I think the rug is a great idea as it would not only cushion his landing but also prevent sliding. I think outwest is correct, don't encourage jumping but this is something normal in poodles that would be very difficult to stop entirely.


----------

